# Heat transfer on Poly



## Cottonhustle718 (May 23, 2011)

I was able to get rid of scorch marks on fabric by placing a piece of cotton jersey and the teflon sheet over the shirt. It looks like it stuck but will it last?

I pressed for 9 sec at 350 degress. I printed pleastisol transfer and used hot melt powder.


----------



## Cottonhustle718 (May 23, 2011)

I put it through a heavy wash and it stayed put. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you using a transfer designed for poly? Not all transfers are created equal and don't work well on poly. Try either First Edition or Transfer Express to get transfers designed for poly (I am sure there are other companies as well). We have done numerous 100% poly tees with their transfers and had great results. You might check out skdave on the sight and look into dye sub transfers great for white or light colored poly.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try dye sublimation on Polyester for much better results.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Using the powder is good, for poly you want a lower temperature, 325f or less.


----------



## southpaw52 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct thread for my question. My question is can you use a transfer created for a 50/50 cotton poly shirt on a 100% cotton shirt? An visa versa??

Mike


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Dye sub will wash out of the cotton part of the 50/50


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

southpaw52 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for my question. My question is can you use a transfer created for a 50/50 cotton poly shirt on a 100% cotton shirt? An visa versa??
> 
> Mike


Yes you can.


----------

